# 11/15/2007



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Went fishing today around 10am to 12noon. I picked up a dozen greencrabs and went tog fishing, Since today is the first day to keep 8.. Didn't catch anything... But there is good news there was three guys out with me using clam and eel.. They managed to walk home with four fish from 28" to 34".. Congrats to those guys who ever they are.. But I was there for two hours they picked two in the time I was there. Looks like tomorrow I am taking clam and eels with me along with crab. Hopefully I can land a seafood platter..

Rich
Tight Lines..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*At least you're getting out*

Keep up the work.


----------

